# Turning a one piece wooden lamp shade



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted here, but the video of this turner is quite amazing!

MAKE | Turning A One-Piece Wooden Lamp Shade From a Tree Section


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that video. I have seen several of those around and know a guy that makes them all the time. It is just to cool to see them for real. He also makes baseball caps and cowboy hats that are turned on his lathe. Pretty cool stuff.


----------

